# Cancellation Rate



## Kebby (Jun 10, 2020)

Hellow,
How do i reduce the cancellation rate
Mine is 8% i want to reduce it up to 4%


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kebby said:


> Hellow,
> How do i reduce the cancellation rate
> Mine is 8% i want to reduce it up to 4%


Good question! The best way to reduce the cancellation rate is to complete every trip you accept, unless there is a legitimate reason to cancel it. Legitimate reasons would include: rider doesn't show up after 5 minutes. If you cancel for that reason only, your cancellation rate will improve.

Sometimes you have to exercise discretion in accepting trips. If you see a request for a trip you really don't want to complete, it is better not to accept it than to accept then cancel later. You can decline about 1/8 to 1/10 of requests without being penalized.

Hope that helps!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

My cancellation rate is slightly higher.










Is this bad? Asking for a friend


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

Let’s see you accept less than 1 of every 10 trips offered to you (9%) then you cancel more than half of them (57%). So do you ever take any passengers anywhere? So you take less than 1 trip out of 20 offered to you.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

12345678 said:


> Let's see you accept less than 1 of every 10 trips offered to you (9%) then you cancel more than half of them (57%). So do you ever take any passengers anywhere? So you take less than 1 trip out of 20 offered to you.


Nah man didn't you hear about the komodovirus? Way too dangerous to accept every trip request.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

12345678 said:


> Let's see you accept less than 1 of every 10 trips offered to you (9%) then you cancel more than half of them (57%). So do you ever take any passengers anywhere? So you take less than 1 trip out of 20 offered to you.


Yes. I knew exactly what kind of trip I was looking for. It's called cherrypicking.

Uber reconfigured the app so that if your finger was on the phone you automatically accepted the trip. Those were some cancels.

I also do exclusively DF trips. Uber's DF used to be pretty spot on. They adjusted it to be almost worthless.

I had ZERO issues calling and screening to make sure they were going where I wanted to go. If it was a 6 minute 0.75 mile trip that wasn't towards where I wanted to go they got cancelled on every time.

I averaged $30/trip, sometimes a lot more. These are my last few weeks before the end of the world due to Coronavirus:






































I couldn't deal with driving 10 minutes to go pick someone up, waiting 4 minutes for their fat drunk ass to come out, drive them for 10 minutes for $4.07. GTFOH with that.

Everyone has their own ways of doing things. I found what works for me.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

ab5 will end all this, you cancel and cherry pick youre fired!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> Yes. I knew exactly what kind of trip I was looking for. It's called cherrypicking.
> 
> Uber reconfigured the app so that if your finger was on the phone you automatically accepted the trip. Those were some cancels.
> 
> ...


You already know that you and I run similar programs, but my cancel rate is much lower. I just do not accept trips I do not want. Her in Seattle market that cancel rate would get you deactivated I am sure.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> ab5 will end all this, you cancel and cherry pick youre fired!!!!!!!!!!


By the time something like AB5 is in effect here Uber/Lyft will be far in my rearview mirror (pun intended)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

We don't have that many trips to choose from here. Your AR and CR here would result in crickets.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

New2This said:


> My cancellation rate is slightly higher.
> 
> View attachment 473031
> 
> ...


Very nice work.



Kebby said:


> Hellow,
> How do i reduce the cancellation rate
> Mine is 8% i want to reduce it up to 4%


Wait for the pax to cancel.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

New2This said:


> My cancellation rate is slightly higher.
> 
> View attachment 473031
> 
> ...


Mine is low cause I don't cancel , I shuffle if I don't like em , however it is on the rise


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I just do not accept trips I do not want.


Your ability to avoid trips you don't want is severely limited by not knowing the destinations in advance. The only info you have is the pickup location.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Your ability to avoid trips you don't want is severely limited by not knowing the destinations in advance. The only info you have is the pickup location.


In some cases pickup location and time of day are enough to increase one's chances of getting a nice long trip to the airport. In other words I believe that @New2This is able to cherry pick in his market.

Not so in Madison. I can sit near apartments downtown/campus-ish, and a ping could either be a millennial hipster techie going to the airport (which only pays $10 by the way) or a college kid from Beijing with 3 large suitcases going 1 mile to the bus stop. Usually better to stage further away from DT where there are no college kids. Even better is to stage between Madison and one of the "satellite" cities, but then pings aren't as frequent.

At least when I used to drive people before COVID hit.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> In some cases pickup location and time of day are enough to increase one's chances of getting a nice long trip to the airport. In other words I believe that @New2This is able to cherry pick in his market.
> 
> Not so in Madison. I can sit near apartments downtown/campus-ish, and a ping could either be a millennial hipster techie going to the airport (which only pays $10 by the way) or a college kid from Beijing with 3 large suitcases going 1 mile to the bus stop. At least when I used to drive people before COVID hit.


You referred to increasing one's chances, but he made a defintive statement when he said he doesn't accept requests he doesn't want, but being limited to only knowing the pickup location means that in some cases he's accepting rides he doesn't like and declining rides that he does like.

@New2This is in my market, and Uber doesn't show destinations in advance in DC, so the only way to cherrypick is to screen rides AFTER accepting them. There are various ways to do it.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You referred to increasing one's chances, but he made a defintive statement when he said he doesn't accept requests he doesn't want, but being limited to only knowing the pickup location means that in some cases he's accepting rides he doesn't like and declining rides that he does like.
> 
> @New2This is in my market, and Uber doesn't show destinations in advance in DC, so the only way to cherrypick is to screen rides AFTER accepting them. There are various ways to do it.


I see.


----------



## supeariorintelect (May 29, 2020)

Kebby said:


> Hellow,
> How do i reduce the cancellation rate
> Mine is 8% i want to reduce it up to 4%


um stop cancelling? lol....


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

New2This said:


> Yes. I knew exactly what kind of trip I was looking for. It's called cherrypicking.
> 
> Uber reconfigured the app so that if your finger was on the phone you automatically accepted the trip. Those were some cancels.
> 
> ...


Of all things ... why in the hell do you block out the change? Ohhh that seems like such a waste of time...


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I had a 100% acceptance rate with 71% completed and cancellation rate at 29%, but I only completed 1 ride out of about 120. I think my numbers are a little stronger. Needless to say, I was not in it for the money...


----------



## JWS121799 (Jun 22, 2020)

New2This said:


> My cancellation rate is slightly higher.
> 
> View attachment 473031
> 
> ...


Now that looks familiar


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

New2This said:


> My cancellation rate is slightly higher.
> 
> View attachment 473031
> 
> ...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ubertool said:


> View attachment 477618


You're getting there but the 7% and 46% are in the wrong columns &#128527;


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

New2This said:


> You're getting there but the 7% and 46% are in the wrong columns &#128527;


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

New2This said:


> Yes. I knew exactly what kind of trip I was looking for. It's called cherrypicking.
> 
> Uber reconfigured the app so that if your finger was on the phone you automatically accepted the trip. Those were some cancels.
> 
> ...


Why do you blackout cents in the screenshot lol there's nothing in those screenshots that needs to be hidden? How random?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kebby said:


> Hellow,
> How do i reduce the cancellation rate
> Mine is 8% i want to reduce it up to 4%


Do more rides without canceling, it's not that difficult to figure out.


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

What about 15-20 minutes premium pickup possible??? You drive for 20 minutes maybe 12-15 miles and pax need a short ride around the corner.
So you waisted time , gas and car mileage. If no Uber cars around , Uber will keep sending you far away request , how do you keep your acceptance or cancellation rate high? You basically make Uber and pax happy


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Kebby said:


> Hellow,
> How do i reduce the cancellation rate
> Mine is 8% i want to reduce it up to 4%


Don't accept trips you aren't going to do.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

MikeSki said:


> Don't accept trips you aren't going to do.


Keep both apps on. If you accept a closer ride on the 2nd app don't worry about the 1st pax. Let them cnx and take the
fee. They're adults and will re-request. Adhere to the NBA rules; No harm=no foul.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

SRGuy said:


> Keep both apps on. If you accept a closer ride on the 2nd app don't worry about the 1st pax. Let them cnx and take the
> fee. They're adults and will re-request. Adhere to the NBA rules; No harm=no foul.


I only do that if i accepted a real jagoff ride


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ek3333 said:


> What about 15-20 minutes premium pickup possible??? You drive for 20 minutes maybe 12-15 miles and pax need a short ride around the corner.
> So you waisted time , gas and car mileage. If no Uber cars around , Uber will keep sending you far away request , how do you keep your acceptance or cancellation rate high? You basically make Uber and pax happy


If you're worried about your ar/cr that's the price you have to pay.

You didn't think uber was just rewarding you did you? If favors them much more than you for you to obtain whatever status.

On those 20 min 15 mile pickups, you can game the system a little bit. As soon as you accept set a timer for whatever the long distance pickup threshold is in your market. Start heading toward the pickup, slowly, after 3 or 4 minutes stop, get gas or a drink at a store and then continue. Once the timer expires you're getting paid time and milage. If you do it right, you can get paid for 12 out of those 15 miles.

Uber doesn't start their timer until you start making progress towards the pickup.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I've actually tried to pull my numbers up the last 45 days just to see if I could do it without too much pain.... Man F that... After stopping every next request before logging back on and having cancelled maybe 6 rides total I'm still rocking low numbers...

When I started I was at 54% AR and 15% Cancellations here I am 45 days later... Time to go back to how I did it before all that... Not worth the trouble.


----------

